# Burton-esque GeishaDoll (Halloween Testing)



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 29, 2006)

We don't really celebrate Halloween here in Spain, but Spanish always love an excuse for a party and a big of dress up... so me and my friends decided to throw a party this year. 

The theme has been decided... "Made up Tim Burton characters" So everyone has to create a character, give it a name and dress up as it!

I didn't know what to go as until yesterday I walked past an art&crafts store... and I saw these little geisha ceramic figures, and then I saw it clear... A DEAD GEISHA DOLL!

Here's the test run for my makeup, I didn't really think it thru I just improvised... I'm not wearing any foundation, powder, eyeshadow base, etc. But I think the idea is ok even if this particular application is a bit sloppy.

I still don't know what the costume is going to be like... but considering I did this in like 20 mins, I'm pretty happy!!!







Now I need help on the clothes and the name, please!

_________________________________________
*EDIT*

I just decided I'm going to get a silky chinese neck top and wear it with a long skirt and waist cincher... But if the top is too expensive, I will wear the skirt as a dress!! Like this


----------



## Life In Return (Oct 29, 2006)

That is pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job on that; really.


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 29, 2006)

pretty dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and nice outfits!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 29, 2006)

i like the entire look! *good idea to wear that skirt as a dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks girls! It was all improvised!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 29, 2006)

That is fantastic!  You did a really good job!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Oct 29, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 29, 2006)

love it love it love it........... amazing, and creative


----------



## lipton (Oct 29, 2006)

That's beautiful in a twisted kind of way - very Tim Burton. Great Job!


----------



## stacey (Oct 29, 2006)

You are absolutely STUNNING! I LOVE YOU! <3


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it looks fabulous! Very gothic glam. Love it.


----------



## thesquishy (Oct 29, 2006)

oh my gosh! I LUV it! great job! and u did the makeup in only 20min?? wow


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantasic job.  You are so creative, and talented.  Can't think of a name off hand but I'll ponder it


----------



## angelica (Oct 29, 2006)

I love it all you did a great job!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 29, 2006)

ooh thats amazing! i love it. such a cute dress too


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooo you look scarry but luvly at the same time!!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 29, 2006)

oh wow!! i love it! i'm impressed that it only took you 20 minutes to "throw it together".. you look amazing!


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 29, 2006)

very artistic and creative!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2006)

Tim Burton is one of my favourite artists, i love his style. yu've nailed that style perfectly here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!


----------



## poppy z (Oct 29, 2006)

fantastic job lady! Tim burton should take you on his next movie!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 29, 2006)

i really love the "dress"; i'd totally wear it out on a normal day


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

I already told you this on LJ, but I absolutely LOVE this!!! You look like you came straight out of a Tim Burton movie. Seriously. You did such a good job. I saved it, haha.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 29, 2006)

What an incredible look!  Wonderful outfit and perfect makeup!  Thanks


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 29, 2006)

i LOVE this! you look so amazing!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 29, 2006)

that is an awesome costume. the makeup is superb and the dress totally works. I love that the makeup is the primal focus point and the outfit compliments it perfectly.


----------



## KJam (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 30, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 30, 2006)

you did a spectacular job!! love the look and the outfit and you truly look like a tim burton character. i would send him a pic and maybe he can use you or your idea in one of his next movies!! you are very talented!!


----------



## saritalaa (Oct 31, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 31, 2006)

Your look is just....amazing!!! It does look something that Tim Burton would do.  Great Job!


----------



## mia88 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness, this is sooo cute! You looks so great! I love your outfit!! And your makeup is a bit spooky but beautiful at the same time!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks! That's what I was going for, spooky but pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 31, 2006)

the dress is really awesome. i love the idea of the mu


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 31, 2006)

AMAZING.   WOW..  I love that dress!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

wow wow wow you look amazing!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 1, 2006)

Un-freakin-believable!  I love the look AND the outfit, you look amazing!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Nov 1, 2006)

This is AWESOME.  You inspired my halloween look with this Fotd!!! I love it!! thanks SOOOOO MUCH for posting it, I really loved it, and my sad imitation got a lot of compliments too


----------



## enka (Nov 2, 2006)

Love it!
What did you use on your lips ?


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 16, 2006)

can you tell us what colors you used here?  I'm so amazed by your creativity! it's very beautiful. =)


----------



## tsukiyomi (Nov 16, 2006)

This is so cute!!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Nov 19, 2006)

I love everything about this...and that outfit...LOVE IT!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool! Did you ever post another pic to show what you finally decided to wear and to show the final makeup look?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

This is simply fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You'll have to post more from the day of the party!


----------



## kokometro (Oct 5, 2008)

spooktacular!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Pika (Oct 5, 2008)

Que maravilla de look!!!! Te felicito, guapa !!

Nice look!!!!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 5, 2008)

really nice!! u should definitely wear that!!


----------



## Patricia (Oct 5, 2008)

looove it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 5, 2008)

the makeup looks fabulous! and i liked the way you used the skirt as a dress, very creative!


----------



## mslips (Oct 5, 2008)

oh i love it all! the makeup, the headpiece, the dress, the belt, the hair! good job =)


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 5, 2008)

You are so pretty! You've got a great figure too!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job. You are very talented.


----------

